# Galvi's F1 Paddock.



## Galvatron

I made a promise to Lia that i would do a Formula 1 thread and here it is.....

I know F1 is a topic that will get little interest here at FF but i also know Lia is a keen fan so i will not be alone.

With the opening race  cancelled in Bahrain due to the unrest it will give me a extra few weeks to come up with some ideas to keep it interesting....if i get enough interest i was thinking of a virtual gambling thingy to have a little fun and see who can rack up the most $$$ over the season....mindless fun with lots of tech info and most of all pictures....we all love pictures.

Give me a few days and i will do a pre season testing run down and team/driver profile...be prepared for weekly updates,daily if i have the time and Lia i hope will be my co-reporter to fill in the gaps.

Start our Engines.....first race March 27th Australian Grand Prix.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

If it has wheels and you can race it, it sounds like fun to me, haven't watched F1 racing in a wile so I'll have to set my tivo up and record the season......


----------



## muleman RIP

Don't get your hopes up over the Aussie race with the flooding they have been having down there. They used to run open wheel races at the Watkins Glen track not far from my place.


----------



## Galvatron

A quick look at the teams and drivers with a few statistics.......

Note Robert Kubica listed in the Renualt Team will not be competing until he is recovered from his recent injuries....Nick Heidfeld will be driving his car until then.

HRT are yet to announce their second driver.

Teams and Drivers.....


----------



## Lia

You betcha I will be a roving reporter for this thread Galvi... that last post was awesome, and will give those who do not know much about f1 a good insight into the sport. I'd give you rep for that, but I gotsta spread the rep around, so kudo's here instead...   

And, to everyone else?  If'n you could all see your way to joining me in a lil experiment known as 'jinxing,' and put the hex on Alonso (spits that name out, grrr!), then I'll be your friend for life, lol.

I don't know if Galvi gave you the official site link, but in any event, here it is again.

http://www.formula1.com/news/headlines/


----------



## Galvatron

Lia your playing dirty with the jinxing.....i shall be keeping a close eye on you.

Today the Williams team showed of this years paint job....looks very much like the 1990's Rothman's livery with a few tweeks.... Williams are predicting a strong season and i hope they do i miss that team being upfront.


 New Williams livery......


----------



## Lia

It looks really cool... I too miss the Williams team being at the top. I remember when Damon Hill drove for them; that's when I first became a fan of f1. It was an exciting time in the sport with the competetiveness between Hill and Schumacher. I always routed for Hill. 

The controversy over the manslaughter charges against Frank, Head and Newey was a worrying time for the Williams team, but they were cleared of all charges, tho I don't know how it affected them with sponsors... Of course, they've had other controversial media attention also, but they were a good team, imho.


----------



## Galvatron

That's when i also become a fan of the sport......it was the 1994 season and i tuned in for the first time and Senna was killed....it shocked me that this sport was so dangerous yet so addictive....hooked ever since and sad i never started watching much earlier as i missed out on some great drivers and interesting car designs.

The Damon Hill and Schumi fights were great......you would never get away with their dirty play in modern F1....Schumi being the dirtiest of all but i respect the fact he had that win at all costs attitude,Vettel has that in him just needs to direct it in a more positive manor.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Hey galvi, do you have an idea who'll be caught cheating this year. any new rules to be aware of,i haven't watched F1 in awhile but their was always some team stretching the rules.


----------



## Galvatron

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Hey galvi, do you have an idea who'll be caught cheating this year. any new rules to be aware of,i haven't watched F1 in awhile but their was always some team stretching the rules.



All the teams mostly the big ones will stretch the rules as we know( i encourage that lol)....but here is a list of rule tweeks for this year to get you up to scratch....feel free to ask anything no matter how trivial i am happy to try and explain...

With moveable rear wings, a new tyre supplier, the return of KERS, a 107 percent qualifying rule and more, there are plenty of regulation changes that will have a major impact on the Formula One field in 2011…

Adjustable rear wings
Under new moveable bodywork regulations, drivers of suitably equipped cars can adjust the rear wing from the cockpit, altering its angle of incidence through a set range. (The moveable front wing, used in 2010, has been dropped.) The system’s availability is electronically governed - it can be used at any time in practice and qualifying, but during the race can only be activated when a driver is less than one second behind another car at pre-determined points on the track. The system is then deactivated once the driver brakes. In combination with KERS, it is designed to boost overtaking. Also like KERS, it isn’t compulsory.

No F-ducts or double diffusers
Any system, device or procedure which uses driver movement as a means of altering the aerodynamic characteristics of the car is prohibited from 2011 - that means no F-ducts. Tightening of the regulations on stepped floors means double diffusers in their original sense are also banned. 

KERS
A badge of honour for some, a bugbear for others on its debut in 2009, KERS - or Kinetic Energy Recovery Systems - have been reintroduced in 2011 after the teams mutually agreed to suspend their use in 2010. KERS take the waste energy generated under braking and turns it into additional power. This is then made available to the driver in fixed quantities per lap via a steering wheel-mounted ‘boost button’. The systems are essentially the same as those seen in ’09, with no increase in the maximum permitted power (though that could change in subsequent seasons). The challenge for the engineers this time round is packaging. Last time KERS was run, refuelling was legal. Now, with it banned, fuel tanks are larger and finding room to accommodate battery packs etc is not as easy. Hence don’t be surprised if bodywork has grown in places, relative to 2010. On the plus side, minimum car weight has been upped by 20kg to 640kg, meaning larger drivers don’t pay the weight-distribution penalty they once did in a KERS-equipped car.

Wheel tethers
In response to several stray wheels over the course of the 2010 season, teams must now place a second tether on every wheel to improve safety. The two tethers must be contained in separate suspension members.

Tyres
Following Bridgestone’s decision to withdraw at the end of 2010 after 13 years in Formula One, Pirelli take over as the sport’s sole tyre supplier. The Italian company, last part of F1 in 1991, will provide all teams with rubber for the next three years.

Tyre allocation has been reduced for 2011, with 11 rather than 14 sets of dry-weather tyres available to each driver per race weekend. Drivers will receive three sets (two prime, one option) to use in P1 and P2 and must return one set after each session. A further eight sets will then be at their disposal for the rest of the weekend, although one set of each specification must be handed back before qualifying.

If a driver fails to use both specifications of dry-weather tyres during a (dry) race, they will be excluded from the results. If a (dry) race is suspended and can’t be restarted, and a driver has failed to use both specifications, 30 seconds will be added to the driver’s race time.

Gearboxes
As part of the sport’s cost-saving and environmental initiatives, gearboxes now need to last for five race weekends, instead of the previous four. 

107% qualifying rule
During the first phase of qualifying, any driver who fails to set a lap within 107 percent of the fastest Q1 time will not be allowed to start the race. However, in exceptional circumstances, which could include a driver setting a suitable time during practice, the stewards may permit the car to start.

Team curfew
A clampdown on long working hours has been introduced, with a curfew on team personnel connected with the operation of the cars. They will not be allowed into the circuit between midnight and 6am when practice is scheduled to start at 10am the following day, or between 1am and 7am when practice starts at 11am. Each team is permitted four individual exceptions to this rule during the season.

Penalties
Stewards now have the power to impose a wider range of penalties for driving and other rule transgressions. Added to their armoury are time penalties, the right to exclude drivers from race results, or suspend them from subsequent events.

Team orders
The clause in the sporting regulations banning team orders has been removed.


----------



## RNE228

Any idea's the primary differences from the US Indy car series? The Indy car series will be at a local track this year.
http://www.infineonraceway.com/tickets/indy_grand_prix_of_sonoma/

The F1 site indicated a race in Texas in 2012...


----------



## Galvatron

RNE the biggest differences between Indy and F1 is the teams freedom to design,build and out develop all aspects of the car,all the teams in F1 have to design their own chassis and/aero package and unlike Indy F1 has 4 engine suppliers,there as been more in the past as you will know just the world car industries funds made it hard for the likes of Toyota and Honda to justify wasting so much money in the current financial climate.

Budgets are huge in F1 ranging from $70 million to $100's million.....Indy i think is more sensible on the money side of things.

But it as to be the freedom to design build and run whatever you want as long as it is within the specs laid out which come down to more about length width and overall dimensions,to have 12 teams designing their own cars with a variety of engines and still manage to keep within a few 10th's of a second over a lap of around 3.7 miles from an engineering aspect is a feat that excites me,and due to this i feel the team is just as exciting as the driver on race day,i feel Indy lacks this.

Am i right in thinking Indy is a car developed for all teams by an independent designer and supplied to all teams with a standard Honda engine with 3 varying aero packages???.....i would love some insight in to this from someone that knows the ins and outs so i do get it right.


----------



## muleman RIP

Today is circle track day in the states. You know the left turn guys of NASCAR! You should stop blaspheming on Sundays with this F1 talk.


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> Today is circle track day in the states. You know the left turn guys of NASCAR! You should stop blaspheming on Sundays with this F1 talk.



If i had TV access to Nascar and Indycar i would watch it 100%.....F1 is my passion for the technical side but i do have the pedal to the metal need for speed burning in my gut too.

Nascar and Indy cars do seem to fly more often giving great entertainment....as long as there are no injuries i do love it


----------



## muleman RIP

Don't you folks have satellite TV over there? Is it all BBC?


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> Don't you folks have satellite TV over there? Is it all BBC?



I have more sat channels than i can list but live Nascar or Indy is rarely shown live....just to know the Giants are losing i have to internet radio it to get my kicks.....reminds me someone never paid up my $20


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

If you're not rubbin,you're not racing.


----------



## Galvatron

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> If you're not rubbin,you're not racing.



Is it true a old Nascar car saying is "if your not cheating your not trying"????? i like it


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Galvatron said:


> Is it true a old Nascar car saying is "if your not cheating your not trying"????? i like it


 
And you only have to lead the last lap


----------



## Galvatron

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> And you only have to lead the last lap



Even Rusty could not stuff that one up.....could he


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Damn lappers always getin  in the way


----------



## Galvatron

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Damn lappers always getin  in the way



You would never say that to a lap-dancer


----------



## RNE228

That sounds like Indy is more spec class. 

I don't know very much about the Indy cars.



Galvatron said:


> RNE the biggest differences between Indy and F1 is the teams freedom to design,build and out develop all aspects of the car,all the teams in F1 have to design their own chassis and/aero package and unlike Indy F1 has 4 engine suppliers,there as been more in the past as you will know just the world car industries funds made it hard for the likes of Toyota and Honda to justify wasting so much money in the current financial climate..


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Galvatron said:


> You would never say that to a lap-dancer


 
Need to figure out how to distract the Stewards during the last lap.....

maybe send them a lapper  .. it would make great television


----------



## Galvatron

I think just by looking at a Indycar and a F1 car you can see the finer details and overall engineering differences......just the whole flow of a F1 car has more defined lines for the down-force needed to maintain max grip through a racetrack full of varying bends and braking ratios.

Indy seems to lack the finer details and that's all due to money and the fact in F1 you will have hundreds of top engineers striving for perfection and thats just from one of the 12 teams.....Indycar given the freedom to spend and design their own cars would see a massive shift in the size of team personnel and the way the team was funded....i bet not a single team in Indycar has a wind tunnel on the same scale as a small F1 team.......i am not knocking Indycar as it does what it says on the tin but these are the known differences from my look at the way both sports operate.

Quick look at the 2 cars.....


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

From Yalla F1 .com

Feb.21 (AT&T Williams) Team and driver report on the final day of Formula 1 testing at Circuit de Catalunya in Barcelona, Spain.
Sam Michael, Technical Director: It has been another productive day but it certainly didn’t start out like that! We had a problem with the KERS cooling system just before the session opened, so we had to disable KERS for the day. Pastor then spent the morning doing some mapping runs for Cosworth and running some new exhaust components for aero to check temperatures for the last test aero upgrade that is coming – all of that worked okay. In the afternoon we completed a race simulation with no problems. Overall it has been a productive test although we still have some reliability issues to work on. The final winter test will now be held back at the Circuit de Catalunya, Barcelona from 8 – 11 March and we will be bringing our first race upgrade package.
Pastor Maldonado: We did 121 laps so it’s been a great day. We tried lots of things on the car this morning and this afternoon we did a race simulation. The car felt great. We need to work to understand a little bit more about the balance on the longer runs but I am happy as the car is getting better each time we go out.

Cool lookin ride!


----------



## Lia

Muleman, the Uk does have satellite, and, it’s better to watch f1 on bbc because there is no adverts to interrupt the race. Satellite TV providers all broadcast many of the same channels, eg: BBC, Sky News, Fox news, etc. 

Also, as you must be aware, many TV companies will allow one to watch programmes in their own country (where they have copyright), over the internet; however, it is very rarely live on the internet, so, for me personally, I don’t know about others, it’s not an option; unless of course one is travelling, and does not have access to a TV. 

Galvi, I don’t have a clue about the technicalities, or advantages, for or against Indy cars… Personally I tend to route for McLaren. I used to favour Jordan, but I’m a hereandtherian, depending on who’s driving for a particular team. lol.

The Williams team have also been good, and have won several world championships. They were an exciting team for me personally, when Damon Hill drove for them, and you’re right, the competition between him and Schumacher was absolutely riveting. I believe I might even have sworn a few times during those races, lol.   *://*

Great thread btw...


----------



## Lia

Much has been said and reported on over the winter with reference to the coming F1 season, on various sites on the net, and elsewhere...

Next weekend however, will put an end to all the speculation. 

When they all start racing, it will all come clear from the end of the first lap. This has always been the way with f1, the best cars start at the front, having achieved the best time in qualifying, and run away to the end of the race. Barring accidents, weather, or driver mistakes, little changes from there. You could almost say that races are won before they start. That is why most dry weather races are more like parades than real races, and wet weather races are those that deliver in terms of excitement...


And Galvi... You may believe Hamilton to be wet behind the ears yet, But he has been world Champion previously (you don't get to be in that position by sheer luck),   


But, you gotta admit that in wet weather he is an Ace performer. 

My “prediction” (not necessarily how I would want things to turn out), for the season, based on the pre-season testing and reports would be:

1. Red Bull will still be the car to beat.
2. Ferrari will be their nearest competitor. (And it pains me to place them second because of Alonso). 
3. McClaren, Mercedes and Renault may give the most excitement this season fighting for the “Best of the rest”.
4. Torro Rosso may be the dark horse team, they have performed exceptionally during the pre-season testing, but can they keep it up?
5. Williams, Force India & Sauber again show nothing special yet so the best I expect from them are midfield finishes.
6. That leaves last year’s newbies, Lotus, HRT & Virgin still squabbling to not be last. 

All that remains to be said is; “come on McClaren”. Even tho they do make baby buggies!


----------



## EastTexFrank

I haven't watched F1 since I lived in the UK.  Looking at the driver's list, I only recognized one name and only about half of the teams. 

It was interesting to note that one of Williams sponsors was PDVSA, the Venezuelan national oil company.  It's nice to know that Chavez is spending his countries resources wisely.  

I'll keep watching this thread so keep on posting.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Mar.18 (Pirelli) Italian firm Pirelli, embarking on the first season of a three-year agreement to supply Formula One with tyres, has revealed the colours that will be used to distinguish the six different types of tyre that will be used throughout the season.


 Colour coded tyres will help fans keep in touch with what's going on during a race

In order to tell the six tyres apart, each will carry its own distinct colouring on the Pirelli and PZero logos affixed to the sidewall. Under the sport’s rules, only two compounds of slick tyre – known as the prime and the option – will be used for each race. In addition to this, intermediate and wet tyres can be fitted if it rains.
The colours reflect the unique personality of each tyre, enabling viewers to tell instantly not only which is the prime and the option tyre, but also exactly which type of tyre is fitted to each car.
The six colours are as follows:
Wet – orange
Intermediate – light blue
Supersoft – red
Soft – yellow
Medium – white
Hard – silver


 Pirelli rain tyre ihas distinctive orange lettering

The wet tyre is used in case of heavy rain, while the intermediate is for a damp or drying track. The supersoft provides plenty of speed at the expense of durability, while the soft tyre lasts a bit longer but is still more biased towards performance. The medium tyre is a balanced compromise, while the hard tyre is the most durable of all. Seeing how the teams use the different characteristics of these tyres as part of their strategy will provide a vivid spectacle this year, designed to please the crowds.
In order to make the differences between the prime and option tyre more pronounced Pirelli’s strategy is to offer a step of at least one compound between the tyres nominated for each race. If the track conditions require it though, this strategy may be revised.


 Pirelli boss Paul Hembery excited about the year ahead

The prime and option tyres for the first three grands prix of the year – Australia, Malaysia and China – will be hard and soft compounds, meaning that silver and yellow tyres will be first to make an appearance in Melbourne.
Pirelli’s Motorsport Director Paul Hembery said: “We’ re very excited by the prospect of returning to Formula One for the first time in 20 years, and we’re aiming to be a proactive and colourful partner in Formula One. So what better way to symbolise this than a brightly coloured selection of Pirelli logos to run on the sidewalls? These will enable both live and television audiences to tell at a glance who is on what compounds, which will be vital knowledge as tyres are set to form a key part of race strategy this year.”
Pirelli is no stranger to brightly-coloured tyres: when the Italian firm was previously involved in Formula One, the Benetton team was supplied with multi-coloured rubber to run as part of their “United Colors” campaign back in 1986.
The opening race of the 2011 Formula One season, the Australian Grand Prix, takes place at Albert Park in Melbourne on March 27 with 24 Pirelli-equipped cars lined up to take the start at 17:00 local time.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

watching the F1 race live right now...


----------



## Lia

Well, two weeks later than expected the race was on in Melbourne, and I don’t know about anyone else but for this avid fan I found the actual race mediocre in the adrenalin stakes. I’m ok with the podium positions; I’d have liked for Hamilton to be in firstposition,but despite those (not mentioning any names Galvi, lol), who believe that Hamilton has yet to show his merit, and is wet behind the ears, he is rarely_ off that podium!  _

Of course, I’m ecstatic that Alonso didn’t make it up there, but overall, there just weren’t any ‘Oh gosh!’ moments for me, apart from Button being a naughty boy by cutting the corner to get one by on Massa, and even then it wasn't exactly a thrilling moment… I mean, I know there’s more to come, this is just the start of the season, but all in all I was a little bit disappointed after the long delay. I missed it live and had to wait for the BBC showing around Midday.

The surprise contender was the Russian Vitaly (driving for Renault), who had signed a two year extension to his contract, although there are those who feel that this was a financial decision more than a talent based one. Still, it was rather more of a feat than the media over here gave him credit for. Watching the news last night there was barely a mention of his position on the podium, and the BBC news never mentioned him (although in all fairness to them I only caught the last remnants of the news and maybe just the ‘addendum’ to the main stories of the day).

In any event, after all the anticipation I felt that I had somehow ‘missed’ something… Red Bull and the German, Vettel won the day, and personally I think that it was ‘all decided on in qualifying’ as to who would be up there on poll; apart from Vitally… there was very little movement, imho.  But I will say this; my guy, Hamilton, once again showed his metal by gaining second place even tho he was running with a damaged floor to his vehicle… Second place didn’t come easy to him either, what with the damage, and having to hold off Red Bulls Mark Webber.


----------



## Galvatron

Sorry i have been busy and distracted of late but heres my view on the first race....

Tyre wear was interesting,i think every team tried a 2 car different strategy to cover all areas,sauber being kicked out after the race was a glitch that i feel will not damage their performance come the next race and for one of their cars to do the whole race on a one stop must be worrying for the other teams.

Vettel and Redbull were a class act but knowing the race track is mostly a street race i feel the true picture will be revealed this weekend in Sepang....Ferrari and McLaren build race cars for proper race tracks and this will be the real test,anyone else agree that Massa as lost the plot and now drives with a damage limitation style blocking Buton was in my view close to bending the rules.

Hamilton did a good job and i swear Rubens thought he was aiming at Schumi not Rosberg

Driver of the day for me was Button.....his never give up attitude will pay off this year.....twat of the day goes to Rubens.....way to deep and his talent is outweighed by his ambition at times.


Good opening race with shit loads of potential.....but the rear wing (DRS) is a crock of shit that needs removing....it does not work and boarders along the line of race fixing.


----------



## Galvatron

Lia.... not sure if you watched ITV 4 weekend past but this is inspiring...

Nic Hamilton went out and raced 2 races in the Renault Clio cup and with all the health issues this young man has to endure he makes me proud to be British...12th in the first race and 15th in the second.

Piss and moan in life then see this kid makes me feel very selfish.....Go Nic


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFrjjBbwUKw"]YouTube        - Lewis Hamilton's brother Nick getting ready for motor racing[/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

Malaysian GP was Sunday just gone and did that confuse me big time....

The new tyres are having a major part in how the race pans out.....i think many of the teams are still trying to find their way with the new tyres and true pace from some is still to be seen.

Vettel run a good steady race again and Button well he for sure was on the button to come home second....the way this Guy manages his race is impressive....i thought he was a one hit wonder winning the championship in 2009 but i think he is proving me wrong.....Heidfeld 3rd was a good reward for a good drive.

Results.....


----------



## Galvatron

Jenson and Lewis will be happy with this news for sure....




> McLaren are reportedly preparing to make offers to Jenson Button and Lewis Hamilton worth a combined total of £100m in order to retain their current driver line-up until at least 2017.
> 
> According to The Times, McLaren view the pair as a 'dream team' combination and are set to offer Button a five-year extension to his current deal, which expires at the end of 2012, and remain committed to keeping Hamilton 'for the foreseeable future'.
> 
> Whilst the financial outlay required to keep both Hamilton and Button is vast, McLaren calculate that the pair provide good value for their big money - and not just in terms of race wins.
> 
> 'The pair are also a marketing man's dream team, crucial to McLaren, with more than 30 sponsors paying out on deals running into tens of millions of pounds, who love the handsome, articulate and glamorous drivers', the newspaper reports.


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWlH5nMDXfE&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Formula One: The Show Must Go On[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

Go Jenson Button!  That's all.


----------



## Big Dog

Who the hell is Pic?


----------



## Galvatron

Big Dog said:


> Who the hell is Pic?



explain where you have seen pic and i shall try to explain???


----------



## Big Dog

Galvatron said:


> explain where you have seen pic and i shall try to explain???


I was watching F1 this morning and saw a driver by the name Pic on the podium but since you didn't know I searched and can't find hide nor hair of him............


----------



## Lia

Big Dog said:


> I was watching F1 this morning and saw a driver by the name Pic on the podium but since you didn't know I searched and can't find hide nor hair of him............


 
Were they perhaps showing past presentations of the podium winners BD? There's no-one who has initials remotely resembling 'Pic' currently in the Line-up. Or, perhaps you misheard what they said? The only other alternative is that you've been to the.... *spoken in hushed awed tone *Twiglet zone...   

Seriously tho guys, it was a good race this week; especially when Button overtook Webber, fell back, only to overtake him again, and he did extraordinarily well in the race, imho. It was great to see him on the podium... I wouldn't say he's had bad luck this season, but dare I say it, lol, I don't think he's driven very well up till now, this season. This race tho, he pulled out all the stops, and got there.

Galvi, I ain't even gonna mention Hamilton, lol.  *grins mischieviously*

I was surprised that Schumacher came 6th (yeah, I know some people think he's still got it), *sniffs* and absolutely delighted that Alonso only managed 5th place.   I'm happy with the line-up, personally. I kinda like Vettel... Even happy with Webber coming 4th. All in all a better, more exciting race than the recent Turkish one.


----------



## Big Dog

The mans name was Pic, think his first initial was D. Wow, I'm getting old!


----------



## Lia

Big Dog said:


> The mans name was Pic, think his first initial was D.


 
I've been looking thro the drivers from 1960 onwards, and so far I haven't come up with anyone of that name BD. Sorry; I'll keep on looking tho...



> Wow, I'm getting old!


 
No, no, guys don't get old, they just become 'distinguished.'


----------



## Big Dog

Lia said:


> No, no, guys don't get old, they just become 'distinguished.'



You're much too kind!


----------



## muleman RIP

Are you F1 fans going to have a race to watch or will you watch the Indy 500?


----------

